# Ron Wade



## Trevor McKay (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi Guys,
little bit of help required here.......... I shipped out with Ron Wade on a couple of ship and his daughter has contacted me trying to track her father down. He was on the New Zealand Star in '67 as Bosun, then the Scottish Star (Suez GBLA) as Bos' (I was with him on both), he went on to a couple of Port boats from there then joined the English Star in '71/'72, Southland Star in '72,Australia Star in '72, the California Star in '72 was his last ship as far as I know.
He was on these last 4 as a mechanic. At this time he was 40, originally from East London but spoke with a slight Canadian accent ,
tall guy with Tattoo's & liked Karate & Judo.
Would really appreciate any leads, however vague, since I too would like to catch up with him (he owes me 10 Egyptian pounds ! ! )
Best regards to all, especially all of those GBLA fans out there.
Trevor McKay.

__._,_.___


----------

